# Kubelik -Mozart-Schumann-Bruckner



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

What do you think about this Kubelik-Sony box (I hope you can see the attach image) ? thank you


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

i don't know this album, but I have known Rafael Kubelik for many years - he is a superb conductor, and I recently bought his version of _Parsifal_, which is one of the finest additions to my opera collection in some time - so my expectation of the album you show would be very high.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm quite happy with his Schumann. His Mozart and Bruckner I'm not entirely sure about.


----------

